# Do I want To Try Getting Back In This Program?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok was on this program for years but with my Health I can no longer do the Weights. I still do Aerobics in the Pool and Silver Sneakers Workout and Yoga.

https://www.silversneakers.com/class/signature-classic/

I try to log back into this program and I keep having difficulty. I was told at the Gym I should still be able to Log in but they are pretty set on Weights so might not be any use other than their Diet Plan and keeping track of Calories burnt which I always burnt more than taken in.

http://about.activtrax.com/cms/businesses/overview

I'm happy with Silver Sneakers I'm thinking just don't worry about the Activ Trax?

big rockpile


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

If that program is concentrating more on weights, and you are unable to do that, then I doubt it has much practical use for you. 

The idea that all you have to do is eat less and move more (Calories in - Calories out) is totally disproven by modern metabolic science. It is much more about what you eat and when. It is mostly about insulin (NOT sugar - insulin) levels, as insulin is what determines whether the carbohydrates and proteins you eat will be made into fat. A prolonged insulin peak caused by eating several meals per day will cause more fat to be stored. One or two peaks, from eating one or two meals with no snacking, will allow your body to use some of its own fat as it was designed to do.

Look up the works of Dr. Jason Fung, Drs Volek & Phinney, the 2 Dr Eades (the husband is Michael, I can't remember the wife's name off the top of my head), Dr. Eric Westman. Those are just for starters. I am pretty sure they all have YouTube channels.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got to have complete Blood Work in a few days and then to see my Doctor for a complete Physical few days later. He is surprised I'm able to do what I am with my Health problems.

My wife hates me doing any Work Out because she knows I will do whatever they want no matter how it hurts.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A second method to avoid insulin peaks is to eat more protein and fewer carbs. This trickles the nourishment into your system, so it avoids triggering insulin spikes.

Big Rockpile, can't you find a happy medium? A workout that is not so painful?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Terri said:


> A second method to avoid insulin peaks is to eat more protein and fewer carbs. This trickles the nourishment into your system, so it avoids triggering insulin spikes.
> 
> Big Rockpile, can't you find a happy medium? A workout that is not so painful?


I can't have too awful much I can not have Greens or any Spices, no Alcohol or Carbonated Drinks, oh no Milk Products.

Did too much yesterday around the house and hurting today but going in, doing YOGA and Silver Sneakers.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> I can't have too awful much I can not have Greens or any Spices, no Alcohol or Carbonated Drinks, oh no Milk Products.
> 
> Did too much yesterday around the house and hurting today but going in, doing YOGA and Silver Sneakers.
> 
> big rockpile


I am not suggesting you eat what you cannot. I am suggesting that if your wife thinks your workout is causing too much pain that you might choose a different workout.

I sometimes work out to stay fit during the winter: last winter I used small weights. The 5 pound weights made me hurt so I switched to 2 pound weights and tripled my workout time to make up for it. Worked like a charm: no more pain.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Terri said:


> A second method to avoid insulin peaks is to eat more protein and fewer carbs. This trickles the nourishment into your system, so it avoids triggering insulin spikes.


That is true up to a point, but if we take in more protein than we need for maintenance and rebuilding, the liver breaks down the amino acids and forms glucose through a process of gluconeogenesis. This raises blood sugars, insulin steps in and that glucose is used to make more fat. That is why there has to be low carbs and moderate protein in order to make your body burn the fat without the oft-touted "starvation mode" kicking in.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Nsoitgoes said:


> That is true up to a point, but if we take in more protein than we need for maintenance and rebuilding, the liver breaks down the amino acids and forms glucose through a process of gluconeogenesis.


Every good thing can be overdone.


----------

